# fatal logging injury



## yooper (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure of the details but I know him and his family. 




BARAGA TWP. -- Police have released the name of a Rockland man killed Friday afternoon in a logging accident.

Fifty-nine-year-old Thomas O'Connell was logging in a wooded area off of Niemi Road in Baraga Township when a large cedar tree fell on top of him.

O'Connell suffered a massive head injury.

Bay Ambulance evacuated O'Connell from the woods by snowmobile, then transported him to Baraga Memorial Hospital where he was later pronounced dead.
Rockland man killed in logging accident : News : UpperMichigansSource.com


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomorrow isn't promised to any of us.


----------



## zogger (Feb 2, 2011)

*Bad...and good*

We all gotta go sometime. going while engaged in your passion..worse ways I think.

Had an uncle, went out with a ticker busted while out hunting grouse after he retired from truck driving for years, fuel tankers. All he did in his spare time was go hunting as much as he could, it was his passion, that and some mixed mutt hound dogs he had, good for rabbits or birds. 

Anyway, condolences for your friend.


----------



## PineFever (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry for your bud yoop.
It can happen to anyone.
Prayers sent.


----------

